# Need some help fast! Anyone in Santa Barbara area?



## gore42 (Jul 9, 2006)

If any of you are in the Santa Barbara area today, I really need someone to pick up some plants for me at the SB Orchid Fair and ship them to me! Michael Ooi has just sold them to me, but he can't ship them himself.

Naturally, I'd be happy to compensate you for your time and help  Please let me know as soon as possible, send me a PM.

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 9, 2006)

So what did you get?? oke:


----------



## gore42 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone... turns out that Lance Birk was able to help me out this time, so I didn't have to take up anyone else's offer. 

I got two new species (new for me, anyway) and some more of a species of which I am nearly sold out. I'll let you all know about the others as soon as they actually get to my door 

- Matthew Gore


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Matt glad to hear that things are ok. Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 9, 2006)

Matt, glad to hear things worked out!


----------



## gore42 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks guys  

For all of you who saw the name and jumped to conclusions, I wish that I could say that I'm getting some Paph ooii, but alas.... they won't be available for some time. In fact, the species that I'm getting are not newly discovered or especially rare, just some species that I really like    

- Matt Gore


----------

